# Palatine, IL - Salt Dogg tailgate spreader in illinois



## edb150 (Nov 26, 2012)

Salt Dogg Tailgate spreader with hitch mount, not sure of model number but its in working condition and complete with controller and harness . located in palatine il . 847-878-5676


----------



## edb150 (Nov 26, 2012)

text me for photos


----------

